# Big Al



## Doc

Guys and gals, this is one of the toughest posts I've ever had to write on here.  I write it with tears running down my face.

I am so sorry to share the news that Big Al passed away suddenly on September 5th.  His wife contacted me today and let me know that he was doing what he loved, he was working on his tractor.  

Damn damn damn.  So hard to believe.  So so sad.  

Al was one of the good ones for sure.  Always doing things for everyone else.  Taking on projects, not for the money but for his love of his fellow man.  He was a special guy the likes of whom we don't see much these days.

Rest in Peace Allen.  Love ya man!!!!!


----------



## Melensdad

DAMN


----------



## jwstewar

Damn, that is hard to believe. I always enjoyed his posts. Always something interesting going on. Hopefully he had a wrench in one hand and a rum & Coke in the other.


----------



## TOMLESCOEQUIP

Damn !

That's all I can say.

We'll miss you Allen.

Prayers out to your family.


----------



## jpr62902

This just floors me.  Life is short, folks.  Get busy living it.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Wow. You will be missed Al. Watch over us from above.


----------



## bczoom

Doc said:


> Guys and gals, this is one of the toughest posts I've ever had to write on here.


And this is one of the toughest posts I've had to read. 

Allen was definitely one of the good guys.  Always doing interesting things and helping others.  His attitude about life and the things in it were about as good as it gets.

You will be missed Poobah.  Rest in peace.

May there be snowcats, tractors, projects, Elk and Dr. Rums in Heaven for you.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Damn is appropriate.

I don't know what to say.

Rest in peace Allen.

Jim


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

that sucks I liked the old guy there will be  a void in my life now he was a true friend I had never had the honor to meet in real life


----------



## Galvatron

I am heart broken....will post comments later when i have time to reflect.


----------



## luvs

oh, man.
 Rest Peacefully, Al, & may there be a swimming pool of doctor rum for you in Heaven.


----------



## Galvatron

Doc i would like to make a request,not sure how everyone would feel but my fondest memories of Al are ranting and raving saying it as it was over a Rum and Doctor pepper,could we out of respect rename the rants and raves section in his good memory ??

RIP Big Al.


----------



## Leni

I feel like someone punched me in the stomach.  I'll miss him.  RIP


----------



## Kane

Allen, along with the missus, was living his dreams.  

 End up with the right regrets.


----------



## RNE228

So saddened to hear the news; Al was a good guy, even if I only met him over the internet.  Prayers and condolences to his family.


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

Galvatron said:


> Doc i would like to make a request,not sure how everyone would feel but my fondest memories of Al are ranting and raving saying it as it was over a Rum and Doctor pepper,could we out of respect rename the rants and raves section in his good memory ??
> 
> RIP Big Al.


 
 I too am heart broken I wanted nothing more than to go visit him I like the idea of naming the rants section in memory of him how about dr. rum rants


----------



## JimVT

quality guy ,need more like him.
 was looking forward to meeting him this spring at hood river.


----------



## jpr62902

Galvatron said:


> Doc i would like to make a request,not sure how everyone would feel but my fondest memories of Al are ranting and raving saying it as it was over a Rum and Doctor pepper,could we out of respect rename the rants and raves section in his good memory ??
> 
> RIP Big Al.



 I like this idea.  "Big Al's Lounge" has a nice ring to it.


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

I'm really saddened to hear this. And yes the tears flowed when I read it. I only knew him from here. He is one of the great ones who would help anybody anytime. May he rest in peace. I just feel for his wife. She lost her best friend.


----------



## EastTexFrank

I posted some of my feelings in the other thread because I saw it first.

I DON'T HAVE ANYTHING TO SAY OR TO ADD.  I AM SPEECHLESS.  

Perhaps later I will come back and say something meaningful but not right now.

Mrs Al, you have my deepest condolences.


----------



## akmountaineer

RIP Big Al. We'll miss you and all the Kristi jokes. Godspeed.


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

jpr62902 said:


> I like this idea. "Big Al's Lounge" has a nice ring to it.


 I don't know If changing the rant forum would be the way to go but starting a new forum to in memory of him by that name would work as posted earlier it does have a nice ring to it and kind of sounds like the way he really talked in person.


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

akmountaineer said:


> RIP Big Al. We'll miss you and all the Kristi jokes. Godspeed.


 the northern redneck needs to go pick up those kristies from mrs Al ,it wouldn't feel right to poke fun at any one else who acquires them.


----------



## mla2ofus

Damn!! I was hoping someday we'd cross paths because we lived so close to each other. I agree with naming the rants forum in his honor because he could do it so well!! I liked to occasionally razz him about needing some cheese when he was on a rant about something. He will be sorely missed here but especially in his community because he helped so many folks there. RIP in peace, Al, 'cause I've no doubt where you are.
                                          Mike


----------



## Doc

jpr62902 said:


> I like this idea. "Big Al's Lounge" has a nice ring to it.





Snowtrac Nome said:


> I don't know If changing the rant forum would be the way to go but starting a new forum to in memory of him by that name would work as posted earlier it does have a nice ring to it and kind of sounds like the way he really talked in person.



I agree, and am listening.
Ya know sometimes Allen would tell me things were kinda quiet and he would post something controversial or rant on something just to stir the pot.  He loved to keep things lively here and did what he could when he could.

While we loved Allen's rants we also know he did more than his share of acts of kindness.  Maybe a forum along those lines or ???  I'm open to all suggestions and will come up with something down the road.  For now I'm still in shock as I'm sure you all are.

Maybe one night we'll have a rum and coke night and all have a drink and toast Big Al at the same time.


----------



## TOMLESCOEQUIP

Doc said:


> Maybe one night we'll have a rum and coke night and all have a drink and toast Big Al at the same time.



Thought about grabbing a 5th of the Captain's private stock on the way home today in Al's honor.

Maybe we can get another FF party get together in Al's memory & do a 21 shot salute. 

I'll miss the rantings of that old bastard !

If there is indeed a heaven in the afterlife, I'd like to think it was made for people like Al ! 

Can't think of a more deserving person.

RIP Allen


----------



## Danang Sailor

It's been said before but ... Damn!   He will surely be missed around here.

Doc, will you please let his wife know about all these comments?  Maybe it will help her a little in getting by the
rough spots if she knows how much he meant to this bunch of mendacious misfits.  Never met him but felt like I knew him
well.

Double Damn!!


----------



## Jim_S RIP

> Never met him but felt like I knew him well



I felt the same way.

Jim


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

just thinking today, that Allen is sitting up there at the pearly gates reading this now, and trying to figure out where he went wrong ,seeing all these kind things being posted about him.


----------



## loboloco

Al, may you walk the shining fields knowing neither hunger or want.  You made this world special and we have lost a light in the wilderness.  You will be missed.


----------



## bczoom

His passing has been bothering me all day.  He was awesome.

A brief eulogy if I may.  My apologies as I've never in my live done one before.

I've known Big Al for a long time.  His real name is Allen Hutson and his wife is Karen.

We all know his online antics, rants, raves and such but here's some things that I think of when I think about him.

We all love his Dr. Rum stories but in real life, Allen didn't drink.  Those stories are for us.  I'll remember them dearly but (_damn, my eyes are all watery now_) those are just great thoughts out of an open mind.

Many of us know he had a place in Panama.  Did you know that where his house is down there, there was no school?  In 2005-2006, Allen created/developed a school down there for the kids.  He mentioned it on this forum and like taking care of our vets, the forum community came through and helped him get this place up and running.  All the kids in that area have been receiving an education since.

Speaking of the island, he also did an informal work teaching program and taught the adults of the area specific trades like carpentry which has helped the entire community immensely.

I've also had personal business with Allen.  Years ago, he was looking for some heat strips for his barn roof.  I had some so we made a trade.  We traded his wife's bow for the heat strips.  I hope she knows about it...  _To this day, his wife's bow (a left-handed Hoyt) is my bow of choice._  In the package, he slid in a vintage Case pocket knife for my son.  What a gift.  To be honest, although my son knows about it, I don't let him have it because he has a tendency of losing knives.

Poobah (as I've called him for years) also took care of my son.  _Hang on, more tears coming out here..._ From Allen, I have a nice, old, reliable Daisy BB gun.  The first gun for my boy and it came from BigAl.  _Damn, more tears._

Maybe more later but this is hurting too much right now.

Karen - Oh, how I feel sad for you as you've lost a good man.  We all know about the camper (and it's shed/building) and your plans for travel.  I am so sorry about those anticipated memories you're going to miss.  Keep him in your mind and soul and you'll share them as he looks on from high above.

Brian


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

My condolences to his family.  Al was a larger than life personality and he will be missed greatly.

I wish I had the time to meet him but our paths never crossed.

All the best Al!  I hope they have endless Rum and Dr. Pepper where ever you end up.


----------



## 300 H and H

Snow trac nome called me about this around lunch time...

Had some time to think and to pray for those he left here... And those he cared for for his life. 

Never had the chance to meet him, but we did talk on the phone a time or two. Always wished for a chance to ride in his Kirsti, and have him show me the features they have...

Dang life is short. We all need a lesson on that. Don't put off today, what you should have done. Live life as if each day is your last. It may be...

RIP Allen.

Kirk out


----------



## Leni

Dargo asked me to post this for him.


 The absolute truth is that I feel as if I've had the wind knocked out of me. Al was much more than he let on. In one conversation with him he was not only very passionate about helping others who were down, but he truly wanted to teach others how to make their lives by leading them through example. After natural disasters, donating his hard earned money wasn't enough. He passionately wanted to travel to affected areas and lead rebuilding people's lives through example. He not only wanted to supply the materials, but he wanted to impart his lifetime learned abilities to help himself. It was his gift to others. If anyone reading this is even somewhat religious, I believe they would agree that God has called home one of the very good ones.  Al touched the lives of many, and his training of how to build will touch others for generations. Rest in peace my good friend. You will be missed.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Leni said:


> Dargo asked me to post this for him.
> 
> 
> The absolute truth is that I feel as if I've had the wind knocked out of me. Al was much more than he let on. In one conversation with him he was not only very passionate about helping others who were down, but he truly wanted to teach others how to make their lives by leading them through example. After natural disasters, donating his hard earned money wasn't enough. He passionately wanted to travel to affected areas and lead rebuilding people's lives through example. He not only wanted to supply the materials, but he wanted to impart his lifetime learned abilities to help himself. It was his gift to others. If anyone reading this is even somewhat religious, I believe they would agree that God has called home one of the very good ones.  Al touched the lives of many, and his training of how to build will touch others for generations. Rest in peace my good friend. You will be missed.



One of the many great things I will remember about Al is how after the earthquake in Haiti, He was hell bent and determined he was going to go over and spend a year or so helping to rebuild.  The man was truly selfless and always there for those who needed him.  I never had the pleasure of meeting him face to face but having chatted with and poked fun at for the past 7 years, I know what kind of a man he is.  His legacy will be felt by many for years to come.  I will remember him in my prayers.  Godspeed

May you ride that Krusti through endless trails of happiness for eternity.  We will miss you.  Tearing up here

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sx8XJcf-K2k"]Kristi KT3 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## ki0ho

R.I.P.   Al.................


----------



## muleman RIP

May the elk be plentiful my friend. Your compassion for others was an example we all need to follow. RIP old buddy!


----------



## Galvatron

I had trouble sleeping last night,this is not unusual,but i had Big Al in my mind and i was just trying to think of something that summed up the man that he was, i had so many things in my mind but could not come up with the correct way to say it,it is hard to try in fit in to words what a great man Allen was.

Then it come to me, i once described the actions of a forum member and their posts as being a way of painting a self portrait, with every post you do it is like a brush stroke and in time all that read your posts see a true picture of who you are.

Well Allen's posts were always non-offensive,warm,caring,direct to the point,a little poking at times but with never a glimpse of malice,mostly fun and more than willing to play the fool to draw in much welcome humor.

In doing his posts he slowly but surly crafted himself a portrait to be proud to which any fine gallery around the world would happily hang on their wall,Allen was like his faithful Kristi on the outside a little rough around the edges but inside he was a priceless diamond to which i know will be greatly missed but forever will be remembered with fond memories.

My thoughts and prayers go out to his Family, friends and all that knew and loved him.


----------



## Big Dog

Unbelievable ................ I'm sure he's already building something for the big guy. God bless the family. There aren't too many times I walk out to my garagemahall that I don't think of Allen, he designed it.

Rest easy bro ................


----------



## Adillo303

There was a truly good man.

I remember him as a rock and a bottle of glue. A rock solid person that was absolutely dependable and reliable and the glue that held many things together. Among them this site. He will definitely be missed.


----------



## JEV

RIP, Al.


----------



## squerly

I’m shocked but somehow I knew something wasn’t right.   Hadn’t seen a post from him in awhile and that’s unusual.  So sad a day.  I just hope he’s in charge of the gate when my time comes.

  RIP Al


----------



## fleamailman

("...naah, people don't die, they just move next day door so to speak..." mentioned the goblin again)


----------



## Bamby

What's really left to say... Hopefully He's found peace on his mountain. 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6jXrmAKBBTU"]Go Rest High On That Mountain [/ame]


----------



## tiredretired

Very sorry to here this.  RIP, Al.  You will be missed.  I will miss your posts and input here.


----------



## Alaska Snow Cat

I didn't know Al except from reading his post but he was the type of guy I would want for a neighbor and friend. The world will be a sadder place without him but they are rejoicing in heaven.   RIP Al


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Snowtrac Nome said:


> I don't know If changing the rant forum would be the way to go but starting a new forum to in memory of him by that name would work as posted earlier it does have a nice ring to it and kind of sounds like the way he really talked in person.



Was just sitting here thinking back and remembered that Al was a big proponent of the Happy place forum.  He was always trying to be happy and even his rants had a humorous tone to them.  I was just reading back on a few of his threads about toilets being too small in airplanes and the height of toilets in public restrooms.  He was always good for a chuckle and the mood always lightened after he posted.  Heaven is a better place now.  Maybe we could rename the Happy place forum in honor of Al.  I think it would be very fitting.


----------



## tiredretired

NorthernRedneck said:


> Was just sitting here thinking back and remembered that Al was a big proponent of the Happy place forum.  He was always trying to be happy and even his rants had a humorous tone to them.  I was just reading back on a few of his threads about toilets being too small in airplanes and the height of toilets in public restrooms.  He was always good for a chuckle and the mood always lightened after he posted.  Heaven is a better place now.  *Maybe we could rename the Happy place forum in honor of Al.  I think it would be very fitting.*



That's a great idea and I second that emotion.  Doc, are you listening?


----------



## muleman RIP

Make Big Al smile would be a good title.


----------



## muleman RIP

On hearing that Al passed PG asked me to post this for her.
"If you want to, you can say that PG heard the news and is         heartbroken at the news of Al's passing.
        That I remember him most for his teasing, great humour, Dr.         Rum,the Krusty, love of garlic shrimp and that dappled Dachshund         that I hope he
        finally got and his love for Elton John tunes."


----------



## Whoaisaywhoa

Whoa!  I loved Big Al, sure wanted to meet him.  Some believe we still can some day.  Will there be any in heaven?  Lord I want to know before I go...   I guess we know  since it's fairly unanimos where he is.  Prayers for those hurting.  Hope to see you up the road a spill Al.  I'll look forward to pee off your new back porch.


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

muleman said:


> On hearing that Al passed PG asked me to post this for her.
> "If you want to, you can say that PG heard the news and is heartbroken at the news of Al's passing.
> That I remember him most for his teasing, great humour, Dr. Rum,the Krusty, love of garlic shrimp and that dappled Dachshund that I hope he
> finally got and his love for Elton John tunes."


 
 You can pass on that I miss her to I kind of liked her woman's touch she brought to the forums.


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

I've made the decision snow trac #2 is not for sale. it will be restored in memory of Big Al as he had always talked about getting one ,if he had ever finished up his kristies


----------



## REDDOGTWO

He will be missed by all.


----------



## ki0ho

To day I pased through a little town called Stover Mo....and sitting there beside the high way was a restored chevy cab over short wheelbased pickup!!!    and of course thought of Al wanting one....Now Im sure there were a lot of them made  in the late 40s but that was only the 4th one I had ever seen in my lifetime.......dad bought 3 --5ton cab over grain trucks and  a long wheel base cab over pickup and two of his brothers each bought a cab over pickup...and until today I have never seen another one.....stoped and looked at it..the guy came out and said ..before I ask ,...it wasnt for sale!!!!!
It was his dads and he just finished it up....he had just rubed out the paint ..

Sure brought back memorys of sitting way up there with Dad....but I have to admit ..it didnt look near as big as it did when I was 5 or 6 years old!!!
    sure wish I could of told Al about it!!!


----------



## RNE228

Stevie Ray wrote this about the loss of a close friend. He even named one of his guitars after his friend Charlie(he plays it in this video).

In the middle of the song, Stevie says "All We have, ever, is the need to give each other our love, if we forget  that, we lose everything we got. Lets remember that and get out of this  place alive ok? You better pass around all the love you can in your lifetime."

Al was a really good guy from all I saw him post her over the years, and what some have said about him.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gAv5ZuuSxSI"]Stevie Ray Vaughan - Life Without You - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## SShepherd

shit


----------



## EastTexFrank

SShepherd said:


> shit



That sums it up!!!  Personally I'm still in shock over this news.  Perhaps it's because it came on the heels of Jim Inman's passing but it has affected me deeply.  

I've lost 'way too many friends this year.


----------



## tiredretired

EastTexFrank said:


> That sums it up!!!  Personally I'm still in shock over this news.  Perhaps it's because it came on the heels of Jim Inman's passing but it has affected me deeply.
> 
> I've lost 'way too many friends this year.



Remember when we were younger it seemed like every month or so there was a wedding to attend.  Now it's funerals.  Part of the aging process for sure but it sure doesn't get any easier.  I've always believed the the old adage that the good die young.  

Sayonara Al.


----------



## Galvatron

It has been a pleasure and comforting to read such thoughtful comments, thank you all so much for taking the time to reflect so fondly of our dear Big Al.


----------



## Catavenger

That's sad news RIP Al


----------



## Dmorency

I was gone for a while and has been trying to read all the posts Ive missed, just read this one and was shocked...I have always enjoyed his post and I will surely miss them. I only knew him through this forum, but he seemed like a very honest and respected man. RIP


----------



## EastTexFrank

TiredRetired said:


> Remember when we were younger it seemed like every month or so there was a wedding to attend.  Now it's funerals.  Part of the aging process for sure but it sure doesn't get any easier.  I've always believed the the old adage that the good die young.
> 
> Sayonara Al.



For the first part of this year I seemed to be attending one funeral per month, sometimes two.

It slowed down during the summer but it seems to be picking up steam again.  

The bitchin' thing about getting old is that you start to outlive your friends.  I'm down to 3 good friends and a bunch of acquaintances.  I can't afford to lose any more so you guys stay healthy.


----------



## luvs

fer al--

 --a heart of gold stopped beating
 2 shining eyes at rest
 God broke our hearts to prove to us
 He only takes the best
 God knows you had to leave us
 But you did not go alone--
 For part of us went with You
 the day He called You home
 To some you are forgotten
 To others just the past
 But to those that loved & lost you 
 Your memory will always last'--

 -unknown


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

I don't know if you wrote that or quoted it  is quite fitting for him Thanks


----------



## luvs

Snowtrac Nome said:


> I don't know if you wrote that or quoted it is quite fitting for him Thanks



i got that via ann landers when I was 11, maybe 12. have remembered that since, & since it was fitting, i posted fer our al. & TY. author was not named then.


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

that's great almost like it was written for him


----------



## NorthernRedneck

http://www.theunion.com/news/obituaries/13232956-113/allen-hutson-loved-valley

I don't recall seeing an obituary for Al so I decided to search.  

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk


----------



## Galvatron

I still struggle with Big Al's loss.....say no more.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

So do I Galvi.  Miss seeing his witty posts and the friendly banter.  I'm sure God had made a special place for him.


----------



## REDDOGTWO

Spent a lot of time looking for the obit one night, for some reason did not find it.  Thank you for posting.  He will always be missed.
'


----------



## Umberto

I'm sorry I never had the pleasure of meeting the gentleman. It looks like we had the same interests and could have easily been friends.


----------



## Leni

Thanks for finding the obit.  He passed away far too soon.

Does anyone know how his wife is doing?


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

he kept complaining about how old he was at 60 he really wasn't all that old he will be missed by me and I'm going to miss the groomer guy krusty jokes


----------



## Tommo

Shocked by the news of the passing of our beloved BigAl, I joined the forum on 2006 and disappeared for some time but resurfaced 2 weeks ago. When I was active on the ST4 side of life I was always being poked and made fun of by Al and he gave as good has he got! What an awesome fella. I was due (Like many) to travel from the UK to see him whilst taking the opportunity to holiday in the USA. 

 I miss his wit and banter and the happy and very helpful way he was with us all. 

 Boy I was looking forward to getting back to the old antics with him once more!

 Rest in peace Big man and "keep them cogs a turning"


----------



## Doc

Tommo said:


> Shocked by the news of the passing of our beloved BigAl, I joined the forum on 2006 and disappeared for some time but resurfaced 2 weeks ago. When I was active on the ST4 side of life I was always being poked and made fun of by Al and he gave as good has he got! What an awesome fella. I was due (Like many) to travel from the UK to see him whilst taking the opportunity to holiday in the USA.
> 
> I miss his wit and banter and the happy and very helpful way he was with us all.
> 
> Boy I was looking forward to getting back to the old antics with him once more!
> 
> Rest in peace Big man and "keep them cogs a turning"


Well said Tommo!!!.
I still miss the big lug.


----------



## rback33

Wow. I came into this forum afraid I would find something like this. I am sitting here in total shock.


----------



## Doc

rback33 said:


> Wow. I came into this forum afraid I would find something like this. I am sitting here in total shock.


Guessing you know Cowboy passed also.  6 months or more before Big Al.   Rough year all the way around.


----------



## rback33

Nope. Had no clue. SOB... I missed it all


----------



## jpr62902

JoeC too.


----------



## rback33

jpr62902 said:


> JoeC too.



I saw that..... Cowboy got me too... he was not far from me... thought I might meet him some day...


----------



## DaveNay

Very sorry to hear about Al. Definitely was a good man.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

DaveNay said:


> Very sorry to hear about Al. Definitely was a good man.



Dave, I think of him often.  I don't know where he got all the energy.

Jim


----------

